# Writing SOPs: Is there a guide out there?



## Rheostatic (28 Jul 2008)

I'm looking for a guide to writing standard operating procedures, if there is such a thing. I need to generate a set of SOPs and I'd like to know if there is some kind of formatting standard or some other publication that can help. 

I've searched the DIN and the forums already, and the best resource I could find is the SOPs for Land Ops, which I think I'll uses as an example.

So, can anyone help me out?


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2008)

It might help if you were to be a bit more specific of what kind of SOPs you would like to draw up.  Are they for your individual Vehicle Crew, your Platoon or Sub-Unit, your Unit, CP Set up, Radio procedure, Range work, or whatever.  

I am sure that whatever you may want them for, as long as you come up with a logical and efficient "Procedure" that is simple to understand by all your people, it will be acceptable if you just make them up.


----------



## Rheostatic (28 Jul 2008)

I suppose you could call it a sub-unit, with a specific role and set of responsibilities.


----------



## Teeps74 (28 Jul 2008)

I tackled this one recently myself (more TTPs actually). I did not find an actual guide (which probably would have saved a pile of time). I did end up ape'ing the Land Ops SOPs (much like you intend).

Some formatting tips from my own expereince. If they are going to be wide spread SOPs and translated into a bilingual format, use the "Insert Table" function in MS Word, creating two columns and a bunch of rows (can always add more rows later). When it is pre-formatted for translation, it makes it easier for other desk jockeys to accept it without a lot of editing later.

Give each paragraph and sub-para it's own box (on the left for English and on the right for French). This will make the document line up in the columns, making the document easier to read.

Normal numbering, lettering of paras and sub paras apply as per military writing (along with the rest of the formatting rules, similar to a very large memoradum).

Keep it short. IMHO SOPS need to be short and sweet. The final product should fit in my pocket if possible (depending on job). Use accepted acronyms throughout (it's a military doc, and not for outside consumption). Generally, there is no need to exand on subjects in SOPs, as that information would be available elsewhere.

A great example would include diagrams, and proformas of applicable reports and returns. Look at the Tactical Aide Memoire (TAM) and the Infantry insert found on AEL for other examples of good SOP type documents. A "TAM" format would also allow you to expand in the future, with inserts, for "sub-jobs".

Not much help, I know... It is what I drafted for myself, pretty much verbatum, when I came up with a revision of TTPs this past spring. Stick to your guns on this, as people will try to insert a lot of unnecessary fluff that they feel is "necessary". 

EDIT TO CHANGE: Documentum to AEL


----------



## Rheostatic (28 Jul 2008)

In lieu of a published standard, that sounds like good advice, thanks.


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Jul 2008)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> In lieu of a published standard, that sounds like good advice, thanks.



Rheo, if this is Comms system / Detachment specific, there may be some already existing SOPs out of SMOK/ADOK in Kingston.


----------



## lennoj (4 Aug 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Rheo, if this is Comms system / Detachment specific, there may be some already existing SOPs out of SMOK/ADOK in Kingston.



^^ What he said. When it comes to the production of an SOP, *do not re-invent the wheel* per se. Find an existing SOP within the spectrum in which you need the SOP for, modify it, don't forget to cite original sources, produce a flow chart, and test it against the variables.

If you would like, I can upload a few powerpoint lessons and other things from the operational procedure courses I took in UNIV. that dealt primarily with ---- SOP's

Cheers,


----------

